
Google exec: New Seattle building ‘is going to be basically Google Cloud’ - jseliger
https://www.geekwire.com/2017/google-exec-new-seattle-building-going-basically-google-cloud/
======
jseliger
Also:

>“When we go to hire somebody from the East Coast, say, it is often a lot
easier to pitch them on re-locating to Seattle than it is to relocate to the
Bay Area because they have all heard the economic stories of prices of housing
and all those sorts of things,” DeMichillie said. “So it turns out this is a
great place to hire; we can fill headcount faster in Seattle than we can in
the Bay Area.”

